

Working on the Witness – Semantic Compression - kbgrant
http://mollyrocket.com/casey/stream_0019.html

======
tobr
I really expected to see a discussion about this on HN.

I find this to be an interesting and very pragmatic approach to programming,
and I've never really seen anyone talk about this style before. It seems like
it would require quite a bit of experience though, since the idea is basically
to constantly make judgements about what level of compression, or structure,
will give the best cost/benefit ratio now and for the future. So I wonder how
well a less experienced programmer, such as myself, could make those
decisions, with less knowledge about the consequences of the different
options.

~~~
aras_p
Maybe without enough experience it gets hard to decide "holistically" indeed.
On the other hand, going into "let's design some class hierarchy first!"
without enough experience is just as bad; and most likely even worse.

